# Saturday 09/16 Another bottom trip on RECESS



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Well like everyone else we had plans to get in a little blue water fishing in today. Our plans changed from a trip to the spur, and beyond to another bottom trip. We left out of Sherman Cove late due to the weather.Our ride out was not bad with2-3 seas left over from the cell that had past by in the AM. We started fishing in about 180 ft. on some rocks that we had just found that morning. I think most of the scamp came from that spot, but with Rob aboardwe wereoff to catch a few AJs. Why in the world would anyone want to catch a fish that fights you all the way up to the boat? I dont know! Tim and Rob went down over and over catching AJs and almacos. The seas conditionshad 4-5 foot rollers that wasvery comfortable to fish in. Here is a few pictures of our catch. Hopefully next week (weather permiting) we can get a blue water trip in. Gene,Tim and Rob.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job....nice haul you got there...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that's a cooler full. Good job :clap


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, great catch Gene!!! You seem to always tear them up....:bowdown


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nice mess thanks for the pics

:clap


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

You guys do it again. I sure wish my work schedule wouldallow me to get out with you guys sometime. Oh well. Good pics anyways. Koodos to team Recess...:clap:clap


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a good trip! Great catch:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of fish :clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *$$2fish (8/16/2008)*You guys do it again. I sure wish my work schedule wouldallow me to get out with you guys sometime. Oh well. Good pics anyways. Koodos to team Recess...:clap:clap


Jermy Just let us know the days you are off and we will make room for you. Gene


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

When I first saw the pictures of your catch I thought it was from the trip before. Almost identical to your last catch. Good going guy's, you know how to put meat in the box.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome catch! thanks for sharing. fish on!


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Gene. I have a five day break next month. I'll get up with you on the dates and see if I cant get out there with you guys. Would really make my summer to get out there a little further.

Jeremy


----------

